# FR: merci, remercier + de / pour - préposition



## semiller

Most of the time I have seen "merci pour" used on this forum, as in "Merci bien pour votre aide."  Are there certain cases where it is better to use "merci de?"  Merci bien _pour _ votre réponse.  

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## timpeac

Hmmm It's always merci pour something physical eg "merci pour ta lettre". Otherwise I think it's merci de. I would have written "merci de votre réponse", Merci pour votre réponse sounds colloquial to my non-native ear. Let's see if our native friends agree.


----------



## Brigitte

I think we say "merci pour" when a name follows, and "merci de" when you a verb follows.

For example, "merci pour ton aide" and "merci de m'avoir aidé", "merci pour hier" et "merci d'être venu hier".


----------



## Jabote

You've got it Brigitte, except that you can also say merci de + a noun, as in merci de votre réponse (unless this is faulty, in which case I've been faulty quite a few times in my life...)... ;o)))


----------



## timpeac

Yes it's always de before a verb, but in terms of a noun, isn't merci pour votre réponse colloquial?


----------



## Jabote

I don't think so tim, I think it is quite correct, but I also think that de votre réponse is correct as well.... I'm not sure either way in fact ! Sad to say but ....


----------



## Brigitte

Well, I think I would use "merci de votre réponse" if I intended to carry on the subject (such as asking something else or explaining at length how the answer was useful), and "merci pour votre réponse" if the matter stopped here, but it's really tenuous.


----------



## timpeac

That's really interesting. Can you extend the example to a different context. The nuance between the two might become more apparent then.

For example "merci de ta générosité" or "merci pour ta générosité".

A different one "merci de votre compréhension" or "merci pour votre compréhension".

Sorry to nag, but I'd love to know how this is working.


----------



## Brigitte

bbrrrmmmlllffff  

I think I would say: "merci de ta générosité" in a rather formal context, then I would add something like "cela m'a vraiment aidé".  "merci pour ta générosité" sounds warmer and I would rather use it with a friend.


"merci de votre compréhension" : I would rather use it when asking something, as a conclusion after having explained why this something should be done. "merci pour votre comprehension would rather conclude a thank-you letter to someone who received the first letter and acted accordingly. 

But once again, it's really tenuous.  Maybe another native French speaker would have a better idea?


----------



## semiller

Although I'm not a native speaker, I would venture to say (based on timeless observation) that while "merci *pour * un nom" or "merci *de * un nom" are equally correct, but the tendency to me seems to be that "merci pour" is used more often than not.  Yes, "de" would always follow a verb.  Exemple: Merci encore *d'* avoir répondu.  C'était un phénomème de langue francaise qui m'a toujours embrouillé.


----------



## Jabote

En ce qui me concerne, je ne peux pas dire que ça m'embrouille, j'ai toujours utilisé les deux avec un nom sans me poser de question, mais il se peut fort bien que je me sois toujours fourvoyée dans l'un des cas !!!


----------



## fetchezlavache

Brigitte said:
			
		

> I think I would say: "merci de ta générosité" in a rather formal context, then I would add something like "cela m'a vraiment aidé".  "merci pour ta générosité" sounds warmer and I would rather use it with a friend.
> "merci de votre compréhension" : I would rather use it when asking something, as a conclusion after having explained why this something should be done. "merci pour votre comprehension would rather conclude a thank-you letter to someone who received the first letter and acted accordingly.


i fully agree with this nuance.

'merci de', without being 100 % formal, is higher register than 'merci pour', the latter not being colloquial <pokes tim whilst hanging him a handkerchief>


----------



## Krzys

About the nuance between "Merci de"/"Merci pour":

I think I would say "Merci pour ton aide" after the fact (after helping me do someting, resolve some issue) to express my gratitude, and "Merci de ton aide" or "Merci de me répondre" if i am expecting some help or something from the person.

It can be stronger than a simple request : "Merci de bien vouloir ..." = polite form of "Do this, or else ... !"


----------



## timpeac

Thanks for your help but we've already established that de is always used before a verb. We'd like to know the difference in nuance between the choice of de and pour before the same noun.

Also preferably not in a case by case basis, but as a generalisation.


----------



## LV4-26

Krzys is right.
I think you can use "merci de" before and after
And you would use "merci pour" only after. (almost always).

And it's also true that you would never say
_Merci des chocolats_

[…]


----------



## Krzys

Comme dit plus haut, "de" est plus formel que "pour", dans les cas où il y a ambiguité (même différence que "vous"/"tu"). Dans le doute il vaut mieux utiliser "de".

Et "pour" est toujours employé après coup, jamais avant.


----------



## OlivierG

My try about this tricky topic:
- When before a verb, we use "merci de" (Merci de me prévenir)
- When before a concrete noun (physical object), we use "pour" (Merci pour les fleurs)
- When before another kind of noun, then it's a bit more complex.
As Jean-Michel/LV already said, when thanking afterward, I'd use "pour" (Merci pour l'aide que vous avez apportée), and "de" when thanking in advance in a formal way (Merci de votre compréhension). However, in case of doubt, I'd use "pour", which remains correct even in the latter case (Merci [d'avance] pour votre compréhension).


----------



## Jabote

Krzys said:
			
		

> Et "pour" est toujours employé après coup, jamais avant.


 
C'est vrai si tu n'ajoutes rien... mais si tu dis "merci d'avance pour ton aide", il n'y a pas faute...


----------



## Apus

Discussion très intéressante. J'ajouterais que _merci pour_... est plus correct au point grammatical. On remercie _pour_ quelque chose.


----------



## timpeac

Donc on ne dirait jamais "je vous remercie de votre compréhension"? (ou quelque chose de semblable)


----------



## Jabote

Mais si, justement, on peut parfaitement le dire.... D'ailleurs je ne suis pas certaine que du point de vue grammatical "pour" soit plus juste que "de". Ce sont deux prépositions.... Donc a priori, tout sens mis à part bien entendu, aussi correctes l'une que l'autre...


----------



## timpeac

Il me semble que la question de "remercier de-pour" se réduit alors, essentiellement, au même que "merci de-pour".


----------



## Jabote

Absolument ! Avec un verbe tu ne peux utiliser que "de", mais avec un nom, "pour" convient tout aussi bien que "de"....


----------



## la reine victoria

Bonjour!

Please can someone explain the difference between these two ways of saying 'thank you for' and when they should be used?  Merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour !

Mainly:

Merci de + verb = *merci de m'aider* à comprendre cette règle de grammaire
Merci pour + noun = *merci pour votre aide* au sujet de cette règle de grammaire


----------



## hald

Quelques exemples :

Merci pour les fleurs
Merci pour l'invitation
Merci pour tes encouragements

Merci de ne pas fumer ici
Merci de bien vouloir fermer la fenêtre
Merci de m'avoir aidé

La construction se fait de la façon suivante :
Merci pour + complément d'objet 
Merci de + infinitif


----------



## xav

J'ajouterai que l'expression "merci de + verbe" avec un verbe au présent est assez récente, je l'ai entendue pour la première fois en 1998. Pour ma part, je trouve que c'est une manière à peine polie de donner un ordre.


----------



## Gil

> [Avec un compl. introd. par _de_ ou _pour_ indiquant l'objet du remerciement] _Merci pour ton aide; merci de l'avoir dit. À bientôt. Henri. Merci de tes lettres quotidiennes_ (ALAIN-FOURNIER, _Corresp_. [avec Rivière], 1907, p.144).
> *Rem.* ,,Devant un infinitif, si l'on a pu citer quelque exemple de _pour_, c'est _de_ qui est d'usage`` (HANSE Nouv. 1983).



Merci se construit avec la préposidion *de* ou *pour* suivie d'un nom.  Merci suivi d'un infinitif se construit avec *de*


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:
			
		

> J'ajouterai que l'expression "merci de + verbe" avec un verbe au présent est assez récente, je l'ai entendue pour la première fois en 1998. Pour ma part, je trouve que c'est une manière à peine polie de donner un ordre.


 
Voulez-vous dire : _merci de m'aider à fermer la fenêtre_ pour donner un ordre et non pour remercier ?


----------



## xav

hald said:
			
		

> Euh je ne me rends pas bien compte de ce que ça peut donner ... Merci de ferme la fenêtre ? Ou quelque chose du genre "ferme la fenêtre, merci" ?


Pardon, c'est vrai, j'aurais dû être plus précis ! Ce que je disais vaut pour 
"merci de" + verbe à l'infinitif présent 
"Merci de fermer la fenêtre" = "Ferme la fenêtre, merci" (ou "s'il te plaît !", qui est plus poli)


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis vraiment d'accord avec vous sur ce point, Xav ! 
Surtout que cette tournure est souvent accompagnée d'un ton sarcastique ou désobligeant (on entend très fort : _vous auriez quand même pu y penser avant que je vous le dise_...)


----------



## xav

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Voulez-vous dire : _merci de m'aider à fermer la fenêtre_ pour donner un ordre et non pour remercier ?


Oui, puisque pour remercier on utilisera plutôt l'infinitif passé : 
_merci de m'avoir aidé à fermer la fenêtre_.

Ceci dit, vous avez raison, si l'on est en train de fermer la fenêtre, que quelqu'un vient vous aider et que cela dure assez longtemps pour qu'on puisse remercier pendant l'action, cela devient un remerciement. Mais il me semble qu'on l'entend beaucoup plus désormais comme une demande fortement appuyée ; en tout cas dans le contexte professionnel. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## la reine victoria

Alors,

Merci de m'avoir aider.

Merci pour votre assistance. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gil

Et
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## DDT

Gil said:
			
		

> Merci de votre aide.


So that there are some exceptions...any other, natives?   

DDT


----------



## xav

Oui ; la règle exprimée par Gil autorise "merci de" devant des substantifs, et cela me paraît correct.

"Merci de ton assistance" = "Merci pour ton assistance"
"Merci de tes lettres" = "Merci pour tes lettres".


----------



## DDT

Donc on peut utiliser "merci de" + substantif quand on utilise un adjectif possessif ?

DDT


----------



## Gil

ama, l'adjectif possessif importe peu.


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:
			
		

> Oui, puisque pour remercier on utilisera plutôt l'infinitif passé :
> _merci de m'avoir aidé à fermer la fenêtre_.
> 
> Ceci dit, vous avez raison, si l'on est en train de fermer la fenêtre, que quelqu'un vient vous aider et que cela dure assez longtemps pour qu'on puisse remercier pendant l'action, cela devient un remerciement. Mais il me semble qu'on l'entend beaucoup plus désormais comme une demande fortement appuyée ; en tout cas dans le contexte professionnel. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


 
C'est très vrai, malheureusement, car ce qui pourrait être un remerciement sonne comme un reproche.
Néanmoins, l'infinitif passé s'impose lorsque l'action est achevée. Je corrige donc mon poste numéro deux pour dire que, le plus souvent :

- merci de + infinitif => remerciement pour une action en cours
- merci de + infinitif passé => remerciement pour une action achevée


- *Merci de m'aider à éplucher les pommes de terre !* Je suis assise devant 10 kg de pommes de terre, je n'en suis qu'à la troisième et Xav prend un couteau et commence à m'aider. Je le remercie.

- *Merci de m'avoir aidée à éplucher les pommes de terre !* Nous avons terminé d'éplucher les pommes de terre et je remercie Xav pour sa gentillesse.



			
				xav said:
			
		

> Oui ; la règle exprimée par Gil autorise "merci de" devant des substantifs, et cela me paraît correct.
> 
> "Merci de ton assistance" = "Merci pour ton assistance"
> "Merci de tes lettres" = "Merci pour tes lettres".


 
Je pense que *merci pour* s'emploie pour un objet concret, et *merci de* pour une notion abstraite.

Merci pour vos fleurs
Merci de votre gentillesse


----------



## timpeac

Oui, nous avons traîté ce thème il y a longtemps et si je ne me trompe c'était bien ça la conclusion que nous en avons tirée.

Je crois qu'en cas de doute, on devrait opter pour "pour" puisque c'est plus répandu. On pourrait dire "merci pour votre gentillesse" sans choquer trop l'oreille ?

En plus, n'y a-t-il pas une différence entre "merci pour la compréhension que vous m'avez montrée" et "merci de votre compréhension" (dont vous ferez preuve plus tard) ? Ou j'invente des nuances ?


----------



## fille_heureuse

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

I'm not quite clear on the difference between "de" and "pour" after "remercier."  Is it a question of whether it is followed by a verb or noun? (i.e. je vous remercie d'etre venu/je vous remercie pour le cadeau.  However, I know that I have heard "merci de votre comprehension."


----------



## massie1

A very interesting question indeed.

It all has to do with the rules surrounding les complements d'objets and the choices between *"de"* et *"pour"*. Some complements are considered "complements d'objets", while others are considered "complements adverbiaux" relating to causality. 

Without going any deeper into grammar technicalities, here are a few rules as I understand them.  *Remercier de* is the more traditional and classical way;*remercier pour *is, however, also acceptable;the only exception is the following: if the complement is a verb in the infinitive form, as in your example "je vous remercie d'etre venu", *de* must be used, and *pour* is not correct.  It seems that for instances in daily life when we express some form of gratitude,* remercier pour* has become widely used and accepted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sbc

Bonjour!

Après avoir lu cette discussion très intéressante, j’en ai quand même une question…

J’imagine qu’on dirait « merci de votre collaboration »...?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, c'est cela, sbc.


----------



## sonsinimitables

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je vous serais reconnaissante si vous pourriez m'aider...j'aimerais bien comprendre la différence entre "merci de" et "merci pour."  Quand est-ce qu'on dit "merci *de*" ?  Quand est-ce qu'on dit "merci *pour*" ?

Merci d'avoir m'aidé
Merci d'avance

_**Est-ce qu'on utilise "merci de" avec les adjectifs et les verbes ?_

Merci pour ton aide

_**Est-ce qu'on utilise "merci pour" avec les noms ?_

Merci beaucoup !!! 
~sonsinimitables~

P.S.  Feel free to correct grammar mistakes.  I would appreciate it


----------



## Grop

Bonjour,

En effet il me semble qu'on utilise plutôt "merci de" avant un verbe et "merci pour" avant un nom.

"Merci d'avance" semble une expression idiomatique (comme "merci par avance"), on dit rarement "merci de ton aide" et jamais "merci d'aide" mais bien "merci de m'avoir aidé" ou "merci pour ton aide". Avance est pourtant bien un nom.

Notez que quand on dit "merci de" suivi d'un verbe au présent, c'est plutôt une demande polie qu'un remerciement. "Merci d'éteindre la lumière en sortant." et "Veuillez éteindre la lumière en sortant." ont à peu près le même sens.

Tandis qu'au contraire "merci d'avoir" + participe passé est un vrai remerciement.


----------



## OlivierG

Grop said:


> "Merci d'avance" semble une expression idiomatique (comme "merci par avance"), on dit rarement "merci de ton aide" et jamais "merci d'aide" mais bien "merci de m'avoir aidé" ou "merci pour ton aide". Avance est pourtant bien un nom.



Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une exception. "D'avance", ici, tient la fonction d'adverbe, comme dans "Merci beaucoup/infiniment de/pour", et n'est pas l'objet du remerciement. Si quelqu'un nous a accordé une avance (argent), on dira alors "Merci pour l'avance".


----------



## cfymp

Quel est l'expression la plus correct?

*Merci pour* votre courriel du 2 Janvier
*Merci de *votre courriel du 2 Janvier

Merci!


----------



## FireKat

''Merci pour votre courriel.''
Although if you really wanted to be a suck up you could say: ''Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'envoyer ce courriel le 2 janvier.''
Veuillez agréer, blah blah.


----------



## nouvellerin

J'ai entendu des phrases qui emploient les deux de/pour avec "merci."


Merci d'avoir conduit
Merci pour le chocolat
Merci de votre aide
C'est quoi la règle?​


----------



## Lil_Dave

avec un verbe -> toujours "de".
avec un nom, "pour"  marche toujours, "de" parfois (mais je sais pas s'il y a une règle).


----------



## cropje_jnr

Salut Lil Dave, je cherche juste une petite précision : 



> avec un verbe -> toujours "de".


 
Mais « merci pour avoir + verbe » se dit assez couramment, non ?


----------



## Lil_Dave

yes that's said (even more so with "un grand merci pour avoir") but I'm not sure it's very correct French.


----------



## johnp

[...]

Why then can both of these be used:

Merci de votre attention

Merci pour votre attention

Is the meaning the same or slightly different?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pieanne

To me, the meaning is the same


----------



## Freganind

Beaucoup de bêtises ont été écrites dans cette discussion... 

La règle de *merci de/pour + nom* est la suivante :
- *merci pour + nom comptable *(notion familière aux anglophones )
exemple : merci pour ton cadeau, merci pour tes compliments (un cadeau, deux cadeaux, un compliment, deux compliments)
- *merci de + nom non comptable*
exemple : merci de votre compréhension, merci de votre attention (on ne dit pas *deux compréhensions* ni *deux attentions*)

Des expressions malheureusement souvent employées comme *merci pour votre compréhension* ou *merci pour votre patience* sont *incorrectes en français* !


----------



## Moon Palace

Interesting indeed, and it seems to make sense. Could you please give the source? Because here is this example from the TLF, and I doubt 'aide' can be considered as countable. 



> _Merci pour ton aide; merci de l'avoir dit_.  _À bientôt. Henri. Merci de tes lettres quotidiennes_ (Alain-Fournier, _Corresp._ [avec Rivière], 1907, p.144).


----------



## xavière

Quelle expression est préférée: "Je vous remercie pour le cadeau" or "Je vous remercie du cadeau."

Merci.


----------



## MgX

Les deux se disent tout aussi bien.


----------



## MurdochPhoenix16

"Merci pour le cadeau" is commonly used but both are okay


----------



## stephlittle

OK, I'm not a native (or even close!), so please correct me if I'm wrong, but this is what I've gathered from other posts:

•When a verb is to follow, always use "merci de"
EX: Merci de m'avoir aidé. 

•When a concrete noun (like a physical object) is to follow, use "merci pour"
EX: Merci pour les fleurs. 

•When an abstract noun is to follow, it depends on timing:
--If you are thanking someone for something they have already done, use "merci pour".
EX: Merci pour l'aide que vous avez apportée.

--If you are thanking someone for something they are about to do or are in the process of doing, use "merci de".
EX: Merci d'avance de votre compréhension.


----------



## timpeac

That was also my impression of the ideas in the thread. However, I am also left with the impression that there are some occasions that don't fit in with those rules - and in those cases I'm not sure if the exception is only the right choice or whether you could use one or the other and if so if there is a difference in meaning when you do.


----------



## lefrancophile

timpeac said:


> Thanks for your help but we've already established that de is always used before a verb. We'd like to know the difference in nuance between the choice of de and pour before the same noun.
> 
> Also preferably not in a case by case basis, but as a generalisation.



I'm confused by this response, as it seems Krzys answered the question perfectly. Despite not being a native French speaker, his distinction was the same as the one I felt as well.

Merci pour + noun = After the fact.
Merci de + noun = I'm thanking you in advance for your cooperation.

1. So, you're walking along and someone carries your suitcases for you. When you arrive at the train station you say "Merci POUR votre aide."

2. You write a letter to a collegue asking them to fill out a form for you. You include "Merci DE votre aide."


----------



## LV4-26

Time for a little summary (with some addtions, possibly).

A. Syntax (regardless of the contextual aspect)

1. *de* 
can be used either before a noun or before a verb. Either way, it works. There are, however, some exceptions related to context that will be presented in the relevant paragraph.

_Merci de ton aide
Merci de m'envoyer un reçu par retour._

2. *pour* 
can only be used before a noun

_Merci pour votre aide._ 
_Merci pour m'aider/pour m'avoir aidé _ 

B. Context/Situation This is where it gets much less consistent, hence more complex.

1. *pour
*
normally, is only used after the favour has been done.

_Merci pour le travail considérable que vous avez effectué._


2. *de*
is sometimes used "in anticipation". In this case, it is generally followed by a verb.
However, this usage has got some kind of commanding tone to it, that some people (including myself, when I'm in the asker's position) may object to. It's got more to do with giving orders than really thanking.
_
Merci de m'envoyer votre approbation par retour du courrier._
Instead of the sentence above, I prefer to write
_J'aurais besoin de votre approbation_....and then add _merci d'avance_ at the end.
So, it depends in which hierarchic position you are and which tone you intend to adopt.
But, stricly speaking, this structure is fine and idiomatic. I just thought you should be informed of how it actually sounds (to me, at least).

After the favour has been done, you can use _de_ before a verb in the past infinitive....
_Merci de m'avoir aidé_

Otherwise, in the same situation, _de_ (followed by a *noun* in this case), can be used as an alternative to _pour._.
Even then, there is no real consistency to expect. ==>

While....
_Merci de ton aide/collaboration/soutien.
Merci pour ton aide/collaboration/soutien._
are equally fine.

On the other hand.... 
_Merci pour les chocolats_.  (this happens to be a movie title)
_Merci des chocolats._ 

_merci *des*_ doesn't work here. Why? Good question . Because _chocolats_ is a tangible object? But then, how about...
_Merci pour les heures que vous avez passées sur ce projet_ 
_Merci des heures que vous avez passées sur ce projet._ 
I should think it's more a matter of more specific (don't use _de_) vs less specific (you can use _de_)

If you want to be safe, I'd suggest you systematically use_ pour_ in this situation, i.e. before a noun, to thank someone for a favour that's been done.

Let's recapitulate with a few examples

Before

_Merci de bien vouloir coopérer (, à l'avenir)._
Gee, I wouldn't like to be in your shoes. Clearly, you haven't been really cooperative in the past.

_Merci de votre coopération_
somewhat ambiguous : is the speaker referring to a past or a future cooperation? Still, it wouldn't be uncommon.

_
Merci pour votre coopération_
Obviously referring to some past cooperation. Otherwise, it means the sentence isn't very well written.

After

_Merci de votre coopération
Merci pour votre coopération
Merci d'avoir coopéré.
Merci de m'avois apporté votre soutien.
Merci pour les fleurs 
Merci pour le joli cadeau que vous m'avez offert.
Merci du cadeau !
_The latter doesn't seem to match the general usage scheme but it's actually an idiom, meaning you are *not* thankful. Said, for instance,  if someone assigns a task to you, that is really boring, unpleasant or difficult..


----------



## Mikamocha

Très bien récapitulé LV. Je voudrais voir alors si j'ai bien compris les règles que vous nous avez montré :

Un collegue veut que je lui écrive une lettre de réccommandation. En demandant, elle m'a dit : "Je vous remercie énnormément *pour *votre aide". 
 
Selon les commentaires précèdents je crois qu'elle m'aurait du dire "Je vous remercie énnomément DE votre aide." 
 
Ai-je raison ou pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois personnellement que lorsque _merci_ ou _remercier_ est suivi d'un substantif, il n'y a *aucune* différence de *sens* entre les deux prépositions ; seulement une différence de *registre*, _de_ étant souvent perçu comme plus soutenu que _pour_ :

_Merci / Je vous remercie *pour  *votre aide_. 
_Merci / Je vous remercie *de   *votre aide_. 

_Merci / Je vous remercie __*pour* les chocolats._ 
_Merci / Je vous remercie __*des* chocolats._  (peu courant mais tout de même correct et même soutenu !)


----------



## LV4-26

Maître Capello said:


> _Merci / Je vous remercie __*des* chocolats._  (peu courant mais tout de même correct et même soutenu !)


Peu courant, en effet. Personnellement, je ne prononcerais jamais une phrase pareille.
Pour la Suisse, je ne sais pas, mais je suis certain qu'en France, elle serait comprise mais ferait soulever un sourcil, comme disent les anglophones.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je te rassure : je ne pense pas non plus que quiconque dirait cette phrase en Suisse de nos jours. Elle n'en reste pas moins correcte. 

Exemple cité par le TLFi : _Merci de tes lettres quotidiennes_ (Alain-Fournier, _Corresp._ [avec Rivière], 1907, p.144).


----------



## phantomclarinet

Of course, like everyone says, the "pour" is used exclusively if it's a concrete substance you're thankful for. But for a noun in which both "pour" and "de" may be used, I tend to think of "de" as thanking in advance (in many cases) and "pour" as thanking someone for something already done.

Example:

merci de votre réponse = veuillez me répondre dès que possible
merci pour votre réponse = merci de m'avoir répondu


----------



## Freganind

I would say the opposite, especially for this example :
merci pour votre réponse = merci d'avance pour la réponse que vous me donnerez
merci de votre réponse = merci pour la réponse que vous m'avez donnée

NB : in my two sentences, I've used "que" because it precedes a subordinate clause ("la réponse que...")


----------



## Vuur

Hey may I know if it is grammatically correct to say: Merci de vos encouragements et de vos corrections.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ça me parait tout à fait correct.


----------



## Freganind

Hi  		Vuur
Yes, it is absolutly correct.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Hello. I am sorry to bring this up again... but if someone said "merci de comprendre que...." could it be "thanks for understanding" as well as "please understand". As in "merci de comprendre  que j'ai des engagements" or similar.


----------



## Assurancetourix

Since there haven't been any responses from natives I'll give you my thoughts for what they're worth:

_merci de comprendre que _- a request meaning _please understand that_
_merci de votre compréhension_ - either a request or an expression of gratitude for something already done

Is that the distinction you had in mind?

For some reason it seems to me that if you change to _merci pour votre compréhension _you are more likely to be talking about something already done, but I'm not very sure about that.


----------



## mancunienne girl

I have read ALL this thread, honestly! However, I still have a nagging doubt about merci de followed by a verb.... it is NOT a doubt over the fact that de prececes the verb, but the nuance of this. From the above, I am gathering that "Merci de faire....." can generall be construed as a request, but what if, someone has done something perhaps, and someone else thanks them for having done it....as in....."Merci d't'inquieter pour lui. Et merci de comprendre que j'ai des soucis" or something similar....The latter sentece here is surely not a request, but an acknowledgment of the fact that the person is worried on their behalf.


----------



## Grop

Indeed, we seem to word requests as _merci de [faire quelque chose]_, and to use other phrasings for thanks.


----------



## shoshin

Although, thanks to this thread, the basic rules seem clear (before a verb use 'de', before a concrete noun use 'pour' etc.), it seems that it is quite difficult even for native speakers to explain more subtle differences without using practical examples. Recently, a French work colleague emailed me to say that he had noticed that there was an error message on one of the computer systems that I control. In my reply I wrote _Merci de votre vigilance_. I chose 'de' rather than 'pour' mainly because at school in England we were taught, rightly or wrongly, that 'merci de votre _assistance_' is 'better' French than 'merci pour votre _assistance_'. However, having read this thread I feel that perhaps I should have used _Merci pour votre vigilance, _because it seems that using 'de' may slightly imply that I expect similar vigilance in future, rather than simply thanking my colleague for this single action. I realize that this may be a nuance too far, but could some native speaker advise whether or not I have the correct impression? Many thanks


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Merci *de *votre assistance / vigilance_ sound more natural to me 
Perhaps the real meaning is _Merci de m'avoir assister / d’être __vigilant __(/ d'avoir été vigilant)._

_Pour _is perhaps more specific:
_Merci *de *ton cadeau : Merci *de *me *faire* un cadeau_.
_Merci *pour *ton cadeau : Merci *pour *ce cadeau spécifique ; ex: Merci pour le GPS, il nous a bien guid*és*._


----------



## shoshin

Thank you! Yes, the difference between the two scenarios is exactly as you state: d’être vigilant / d'avoir été vigilant. In order to underline the 'nuance' issue in the case I described, I should mention that it actually _is _the job of my French colleague to look out for these messages. So neither of the meanings is 'incorrect'. However, my understanding from this thread is that a native French person may feel that there is a slight element of 'command' when 'de' is used. So I'm worried that instead of simply conveying 'thanks for spotting this', I was accidentally and unnecessarily reminding my colleague that he must remain vigilant in future.


----------



## Kujita

I know they are both correct but to be honest I would never say something like "merci de ta/votre réponse". It just doesn't sound right *to me*. "Merci pour ta/votre réponse", "merci d'avoir répondu" sounds more natural.



shoshin said:


> However, my understanding from this thread is that a native French person may feel that there is a slight element of 'command' when 'de' is used. So I'm worried that instead of simply conveying 'thanks for spotting this', I was accidentally and unnecessarily reminding my colleague that he must remain vigilant in future.



I don't think so. We say "merci d'avance" (thanks in advance) all the time and there is no element of 'command'. I was even surprised when I heard that "thanks/thank you in advance" bothered native speakers. It just means that... you thank someone in advance.


----------



## PamplemousseRose

Bonsoir tout le monde! 

Serait-ce correct de dire en français 'je vous remercie pour votre compréhension et pour votre aide' ou serait-il plutôt 'je vous remercie DE votre compréhension et DE votre aide'?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## floralies

Je dirais les deux mais je ne repeterais pas deux fois pour ou de.
"Je vous remercie de votre compréhension et votre aide."


----------



## Maître Capello

Several incorrect statements were made in this thread. Let me try to make a summary:

When followed by an infinitive clause:

_Merci *pour*_ + present infinitive 
_Merci *pour*_ + past infinitive → _Merci *pour* avoir fait la vaisselle_  (though sometimes heard, even from natives)
_Merci *de*_ + present infinitive → *request*: _Merci *d'*enlever vos chaussures_ = Please take off your shoes, or *thanks*: _Merci *d'*être là à mes côtés_ = Thank you for being by my side.
Note: Without further context, _Merci d'être là à l'heure_ is ambiguous as it may be either a request about the future or thanks about the present.
_Merci *de*_ + past infinitive → thanks only: _Merci *d'*avoir fait la vaisselle_ = Thank you for doing the washing up.
When followed by a noun phrase:

_Merci *pour*_ + concrete, physical object → _Merci *pour* ton cadeau. _(common in modern French)
_Merci *de*_ + concrete, physical object → _Merci *de* ton cadeau._ (rarer nowadays, but definitely not incorrect, though more formal_ –_ see the quotations further below)
Note: The preposition _de_ is however very common when used in an ironic or figurative sense as in _Merci *du* cadeau !_ = Lucky me! (ironic)
_Merci *pour*_ + abstract thing or concept → _Merci *pour* le conseil. Merci *pour* votre aide. Merci *pour* ta patience. _(common and correct, though considered sloppy by some, but there is no reason to)
_Merci *de*_ + abstract thing or concept → _Merci *du* conseil. Merci *de* votre aide. Merci *de* ta patience. _(equally common)
Sometimes *pour* has a different meaning and indicates a third person (who thanks), e.g., _Merci *pour* lui_.
Same thing with _remercier_ instead of _merci_.

_Merci *des* bleuets des champs et *de* la giroflée des murailles_ (Karr, _Voyage autour de mon jardin_).
_Merci *de* l'article que vous m'avez envoyé_ (Maurras, _La République ou le Roi_).
_Frédéric la remercia *du* cadeau_ (Flaubert, _L'Éducation sentimentale_).
_Pensez à le remercier intelligiblement *de* son vin_ (Proust, _À la recherche du temps perdu_).



floralies said:


> Je dirais les deux mais je ne repeterais pas deux fois pour ou de.
> "Je vous remercie de votre compréhension et votre aide."


Curieusement, je pourrais répéter ou non_ pour_, mais je répéterais _de _dans ce cas :
_Je vous remercie *de* votre compréhension et *de* votre aide.
Je vous remercie *pour* votre compréhension et *(pour)* votre aide._

Quoi qu'il en soit, la répétition ou non de la préposition sort du cadre de ce fil…


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour j'ai déjà regardé les fils à ce sujet, mais ils ne répondent toujours pas à ma question.

Quelle serait la formulation correcte si on voulait remercier quelqu'un pour un objet et pour avoir fait quelque chose *dans la même phrase *? Si je comprends bien, en règle générale, s'il s'agit d'un objet on emploie POUR et s'il s'agit d'un verbe on emploie DE.

Voici un exemple en anglais :

Thank you very much for the report *and* for taking the time to point out the corrected text.

Français:

Merci beaucoup *du rapport et d'avoir* pris le temps ....

Merci beaucoup *pour le rapport et pour avoir* pris le temps ...

Merci beaucoup *pour le rapport et d'avoir* pris le temps ... ?

Quelle option des trois serait préférable ?

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour moi, incontestablement, c'est la deuxième (« pour... pour... ») qui est la meilleure.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'aime pas le son de « _merci pour avoir._.. ».
Je suis d'accord avec la règle suivante extraite de cette page : Merci pour... ou merci de... ? | La langue française


> Règle 2 : Lorsque « merci » précède un verbe à l’infinitif, alors il est *TOUJOURS suivi de « de »*  :
> Exemples : _Merci d’avoir écrit cette lettre. Merci de manger rapidement votre nourriture_.


 On peut lire à peu près la même chose sur cette page de la BDL  :   *Remercier*

Cela n'engage que moi, mais dans le contexte de SLS  je répèterais  « merci », puisqu'il y a deux idées différentes.
- _Merci beaucoup *pour* le rapport et merci (aussi) *d'*avoir pris le temps... _


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, les trois contiennent un zeugma qu'il est préférable d'éviter. Je dirais ainsi :

_Merci beaucoup pour le rapport et merci d'avoir pris le temps de…_

P.S.: Message croisé avec celui de Nicomon.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Message croisé avec celui de Nicomon.


  Bien contente de lire que nous sommes du même avis.


----------



## Locape

Je suis d'accord avec *Nicomon* et *Maître Capello*. Si c'est un langage plus soutenu, je dirais plutôt 'je vous remercie pour...' ou 'je vous remercie beaucoup / infiniment pour le rapport et aussi d'avoir pris le temps...'


----------

